# Special Civil Engineering Surveying Exam



## ARJ (Nov 8, 2006)

Did anyone else out there take the California Special Civil Engineering Surveying Exam? I found it unusally difficult. Mostly because of time constraints. The weird thing is that of the three exams (8 hour Civil, Seismic, Surveying), I thought this one would be the easiest. Maybe it normally is the easiest, but it wasn't this time. If there are others out there who took it, what are your thoughts? :brick:


----------



## royal flush (Nov 8, 2006)

i totally agree. The test was difficult. I knew every problem in the Cuomo book, and did the 120 Solved Surveying problems too... but when I got to the exam, it didn't seem like i actually knew what I thought i knew. Does that make any sense?

I also felt like it took me waaay too long to figure out what the heck each question was asking.. so many questions with such terribly confusing wording... !!


----------



## edwin_dummy (Nov 9, 2006)

i disagree.

though i think california specific exams are tougher than

the national 8 hour exam, i didnt think it was really tough.

passing of surveying is close to 60%.

i have a feeling i passed. not bad considering i reviewed

surveying for only 3 days, and this is my first take.

it helped a lot though that i had one day group review with 2 people

that failed surveying at least 3 times.

also, did u bring a ruler?

there were problems there you wont be able to solve without a ruler.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 9, 2006)

is it a pure survey exam only?

If so why would California need to have a state specific survey exam (other than state surveying laws which most states do with a seperate 2 hour exam)


----------



## ARJ (Nov 9, 2006)

> i totally agree. The test was difficult.  I knew every problem in the Cuomo book, and did the 120 Solved Surveying problems too... but when I got to the exam, it didn't seem like i actually knew what I thought i knew.  Does that make any sense?
> I also felt like it took me waaay too long to figure out what the heck each question was asking.. so many questions with such terribly confusing wording... !!


I used the same references that you did royal flush and others. But when initially look at the test i felt like I didn't know anything. There were 45 problems. After going through the test once I answered 22 that I am confident are correct. Made a second round, answering problems that I skipped. I started figuring them out. But I ran out of time and had to guess at way to many. In all I know I answered at least 27 correct. I guessed at the rest. I have never studied for this test---except for this time. It has always been a throw away. I've always studied for one exam at a time--first the Seismic, then the 8hr Civil PE. This is my last one to pass. I always assumed this one was the easiest. Oh well, maybe I'll get lucky---BRING ON THE CUT SCORES!!! :mail:


----------



## ARJ (Nov 9, 2006)

> is it a pure survey exam only?
> If so why would California need to have a state specific survey exam (other than state surveying laws which most states do with a seperate 2 hour exam)


Yes, it's pure surveying--45 to 50 problems in 2.5 hrs. Just not as extensive (I'm sure) as the PLS exam would be. I agree that it seems a little odd that a PE would need to pass a surveying exam. Especially since, in California, if your licensed as a PE after January 1982, you really can't legally practice ANYTHING it the field of surveying that hasn't already been approved by a professional land surveyor anyway.(not that I would want too)


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 9, 2006)

wow thats messed up. Does california just like to be different or do earthquakes effect land surveying?

I have not taken (yet) the PLS exam, but I did take the LSIT (8 hour) compared to the EIT / PE it was much easier, seemed like they asked the same legal questions over and over


----------



## edwin_dummy (Nov 9, 2006)

i thought the california specific surveying exam was more of an IQ exam.

questions weren't that tough, but you have to figure them out quickly.

you just need to know the basics, and of course, above average IQ.

but i'm not saying i have high IQ... nyahahahaha :ass:


----------



## ARJ (Nov 9, 2006)

Well the good news is you only need to get approximately 60% of the test correct. However, this past April only 35.45% passed. Typically about 35% pass this exam

Here is a link showing the cut scores and the passing rates of the exam (and others) in California for the last 8 years. Look under "Statistic of Past Examinations"

http://www.dca.ca.gov/pels/e_exam.htm


----------



## bdharp (Dec 12, 2006)

I took this test this past October and I thought it was *extremely* easy compared to all the horror stories I had heard. It only took me an hour and fifteen minutes to finish the test.

I would be surprised if I didn't get all of the problems correct.

I think the point of taking it is to have a better understanding of what it takes to work with surveyors and to be able to understand what you will see in the field if you are called out to meet with a contractor and inspector.

Maybe I had an advantage considering I am a licensed surveyor in two other states and have over 20 years experience.


----------



## edwin_dummy (Dec 15, 2006)

hahaha.. i was surprised you found the california special surveying easy.. then i read you are already a licensed surveyor in 2 other states.. hahaha


----------



## royal flush (Dec 15, 2006)

Yeh, I'm beginning to think that perhaps my brain is not wired correctly for surveying. I did bring a ruler, but I don't remember actually using it...

Another girl at my office took the surveying in April without studying at all and never taking a surveying class, and got 169 -- needed a 170 to pass (she says she's good at geometry... ugh!). She took it again in october, after studying for a month or so, and feels like she did so much worse the second time.

Is it one of those things where the more you study, the more you get the "analysis paralysis" and take too long overanalyzing each problem?

I don't know. All I know is that, unless 50% is passing, there is no way I passed that survey exam. And I have no clue how to better prepare for it next time...


----------



## bdharp (Dec 15, 2006)

I wonder if too many people are worried about the terminology? Remember - all the angles are simply trig so relax and think about triangles.

BTW, what did you need a ruler for in the test? I can't remember one single thing to use one for.


----------



## edwin_dummy (Dec 17, 2006)

if you didnt use your ruler then you definitely miss a couple of problems.. some of the figures are actually scaled.. 1" - 100' or something like that..

there is no way you could solve those problems without a ruler that has inches..


----------



## ARJ (Dec 18, 2006)

> if you didnt use your ruler then you definitely miss a couple of problems.. some of the figures are actually scaled.. 1" - 100' or something like that..there is no way you could solve those problems without a ruler that has inches..


Without revealing any actual problems on the exam, edwin is right. There were problems where a ruler was required.


----------

